# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) استفسار ؟  آيسيهات الغلاكسي

## marrakechi

السلام عليكم 
إخواني الكرام أين يمكنني شراء الأيسيهات خصوصا للغلاكسي وهل هي متوفرة في الرباط أو الدارالبيضاء. أرجو العنوان بالتحديد أو أي دليل مساعد.
لكم جازل الشكر

----------


## تحسين

لا ما كو هيج شي الايسيات تحصلهن بس من الاجهزه التالفه

----------

